
Show HN: Personal Management System - dwlodarczyk13
https://github.com/Volmarg/personal-management-system
======
whereareyouwow
You should post on r/selfhosted
([https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/](https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/))

Been waiting for something like this for a long time ...

Only thing I would change is use sqlite rather than mysql. That way your data
is in a single file that is easily portable.

~~~
michaelbrooks
It's using Doctrine so the configuration should be easy to change in the .env
file. Update the "DATABASE_URL" line to...

`DATABASE_URL="sqlite:///%kernel.project_dir%/var/app.db"`

And point it to the correct directory where your file is located.

~~~
michaelbrooks
I can't edit, but I was hoping the backticks would create a code block, so
please ignore those backticks. Also, more details can be found on their
documentation [0].

[0] [https://symfony.com/doc/current/doctrine.html#configuring-
th...](https://symfony.com/doc/current/doctrine.html#configuring-the-database)

~~~
sokoloff

      DATABASE_URL="sqlite:///%kernel.project_dir%/var/app.db"
    

Use two or more spaces at the start of the line:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

~~~
michaelbrooks
That's helpful, thank you.

------
coinerone
Looks really great. I wanted to test it but in the Installing Documentations i
read this:

"Installing packages You will see ALOT of errors with npm packages - ignore
them, everything works anyway."

Thats just not ok.

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
I know - I just can't fix this. I use gui:
[https://github.com/krzysiekpiasecki/Symfonator](https://github.com/krzysiekpiasecki/Symfonator)

It came with encore/npm - im not master of it. I just learned a bit when
started working with it, and the errors are just there. I dont know why. It
would take alot of time to deal with it for me.

For testing You can skip that part it's only for development mode when doing
something with javascript - working version works fine with just composer
installation.

------
dotancohen
This looks great, but it is very specific to the needs of the author. Which
makes sense, if I have my own itches to scratch I should send a pull request.

I won't, because my information is already organized, but these are the
features that people interested in the project should know offhand: 1\.
Contacts are divided between those with phone numbers and those with email
addresses. You cannot have a contact with both a phone number and an email
address. Or multiple phone numbers / email addresses. 2\. There is no export,
not even CardDav. So you cannot import the phone numbers into your phone, or
export from the phone to this system. Or sync between them. 3\. I pretty much
stopped there, as those are showstoppers for many use cases.

Note that this looks like a great project and I am not detracting from it in
the slightest. But it is a system specific to the OP's use case, not a system
for everybody.

~~~
peternicky
Would you mind sharing an overview of your system?

~~~
dotancohen
NextCloud for syncing calendar and contacts, and hosted git for syncing
Markdown files for notes.

I also make heavy use of the phone's voice recorder, and try to transcribe my
voice notes periodically.

~~~
syveen
git is not convenient for maintaining md files as you always need to push it
to get cross platform synced. I prefer syncplicity or similar tools used for
auto syncing files

~~~
sh87
I use a combination of email + git (markdown + dir structure) + google
calendar + google keep + whiteboard.

email is my first point of contact. Anything that enters my system is almost
always via an email to myself. I prefix every new email with a date.
Everything from todos (190816 - get your flu shot) to thoughts (190214 - why
today was a good day) to lessons (190701 - don't take folks who love you for
granted), stories i heard, bookmarks i find, information on people (190305 -
Dave from NY really likes to go hiking, lets plan something), ongoing
projects, ideas, IOUs, travelogues, books i want to read, etc goes in there. I
have directories - bookmarks, projects, ideas, people which i drag these
emails into. Any update on any of these becomes a reply on it.

My inbox is the stuff I am (or should be) working on. I try to not let it
exceed 10 items.

Every few weeks, I go through my emails and look for the right place for it.
Mostly stuff gets deleted. Sometimes it feels like it deserves its space. That
stuff goes to git wiki. I meticulously index and cross reference my wiki
pages. Some are files that go to their own directories.

Events like birthdays and anniversaries, credit card payment reminders,
holiday plans, car registration renewals etc go from email to google calendar.

Information I really want handy like my car's license plat, vin number, my
phones imei and sim card no, passport no, street addresses, office fax no, etc
goes to google keep.

Stuff I want to mull over and stuff I just cant afford to forget goes to the
whiteboard.

This system has served me well for over a year now. Its flexible, minimal
vendor lockin, free. I access any of these from any device I have.

It just works.

------
wipash
This looks similar to Monica, a personal CRM:
[https://github.com/monicahq/monica](https://github.com/monicahq/monica)

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
I see that it's about people management and so on so it's bit different :) but
that's nice.

------
elliotpage
This looks great, and I especially like the upfront and honest "Support"
section.

As someone who is trying to move my information under my own control at
present (Rather than using and paying for multiple cloud systems) I understand
the driving force behind the project and will be giving it a shot!

~~~
cmroanirgo
> _Browsers Support. Chrome. I mean for real. Just Chrome. I know about bug
> with copying password in Firefox for example. But I just do everything in
> Chrome so I 'm not really planning to check that on other browsers. _

I thought we'd left the "It works in IE" mentality behind us? Apparently not,
it seems.

So, considering I use almost all browsers _except_ chrome, this project is a
non starter for me.

~~~
michaelbrooks
"Works in Chrome" is definitely becoming the new "Works in IE" unfortunately.
If you check the /r/firefox subreddit, there's usually a post crying about how
a site only works in Chrome which is frustrating. [0]

[0][https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/c3tq22/whats_with_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/c3tq22/whats_with_websites_only_supporting_chrome/)

~~~
cannonedhamster
Yeah there's definitely sites that flat out don't work in Firefox for no good
reason. If you're intentionally breaking your site in this day and age I
probably don't want to actually visit your site. Oddly enough I've jumped back
to IE a few times to get some banking sites working.

------
J_cst
The admin password has been changed and it's not possible to login in now. I
feel that this is pure vandalism, especially on an open source demo project.

~~~
codingdave
Many demos I've seen online expect vandalism, and will reset to their original
data on an hourly basis.

~~~
J_cst
This does not change a substantial wrong-doing

~~~
martin_a
Welcome to humans. Amongst all the good ones there's always that 1% of idiots
and body parts...

------
_def
I get the idea (and wish) of having a unified system for this kind of stuff.
But it's very hard to accomplish so many tasks in one application and
maintaining it. It may get the job done, but feels very inferior to separate,
established tools. But that's just me.

Neat project nonetheless!

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
I'm kind of trying to divide it somewhat into modules so it doesnt feel bad
when I need to change something here and there to make some adjustements.

------
scrollaway
I would love an app like this which actually let's me plug in other services
through APIs and scrapers rather than have to input the data myself.

Like if I want to keep track of payments I'd rather use my bank's API as well
as any other service I use such as PayPal etc.

~~~
ge96
Wonder if Plaid is enough/covers most banks

~~~
scrollaway
Plaid only covers US banks. My bank though has its own excellent API
([https://www.bunq.com/api/developer](https://www.bunq.com/api/developer)) and
third party clients.

~~~
ge96
Good point. I wonder if Plaid deals with credit cards, probably not, I want to
unify all of my accounts so I can have a single balance(cards). People usually
say jUsT gEt MiNt...

------
yoted
Great idea.

Really needs to sync with some 3rd party contact systems and have an app to
make it properly viable.

Love the concept though.

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
I tried to work with 3rd part systems but I've quit that idea. I was in middle
of syncing todo list with google todo but then came across one problem where I
could not found anything on any forum.. any documentation, nowhere.

Also payments goal were using Paypal at beginning - but this came out to be
very problematic as Paypal does not support Pools in API co I used curl for
data fetch and... when You call page in short time like 2-3 times Your Ip gets
banned for few min....

I decided on that moment that I want to have independent system.

------
reilly3000
Have there been any commercial endeavors to make a project such as this? I
have wanted something like that for a while, but I'd rather it be somewhat
fully-baked and well supported. Still, congrats, it looks like great work, I'm
planning on giving it a try.

~~~
gladed
For those looking to reclaim their own digital footprint, take a look at
NextCloud. I've been running my own instance for a while and it's a lot of
fun.

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
Yes nextcloud is cool i can recommend it as well. :)

------
makach
Great idea! Something I have been waiting for as well. However, is it secure?
I am reluctant to use this software early. Will be watching! Keep up the great
work!

~~~
michaelbrooks
It's using the Symfony framework which is considered very secure as it's one
of the top open-source PHP frameworks on the web.

------
etxm
> My PMS

...

I think this acronym is taken.

~~~
klez
So is STD, but we still use it to abbreviate "standard", so, there's that.

~~~
0wis
Warning : NSFW search for non native speakers who are curious about
acronyms... Just had a shameful experience.

~~~
rohan1024
We kinda need a browser extension that will show red in top right corner if
the current page has NSFW words or maybe when we use right click on the
particular word it already highlights being NSFW preventing the said
experience.

------
codingbbq
Would love to know how you got started on this? Did you create wireframes? Did
you design such a neat UI on your own and using what software?

BTW : Super clean and useful software. Congratulations.

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
Like the comment below - started with Symfonator UI.

Generally I started learning symfony for new work then I keep playing with it
more and more and.... then I started to have some personal issues where I have
more things to do, to manage, to remember about and so on.

I couldnt handle it on my own on that point so either I solve my problem or
will suffer.

I decided to solve my problem :)

------
somerando7
I would spellcheck the README if I were you. Tons of mistakes

~~~
brailsafe
Based on the style, I'm guessing the author is Dutch.

~~~
elliotpage
This is very much a personal reaction, but it sounds charming as written!

~~~
brailsafe
This wasn't meant to be derogatory. I just thought I was getting better at
identifying dutchy english mannerisms

------
A4ET8a8uTh0
I only had a chance to glance at it at work, but first impression is positive
( which is usually half the battle ). I will play with it home. Neat.

------
jshield
Looks pretty neat, I’m a bit of a digital nomad. If there was something like
this I could run off my phone I’d be quids in.

------
thecleaner
I know I am nitpicking but you have a typo in the tag line. It should be
"personal". Sorry.

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
No problem - it's changed already. :)

------
random_kris
nice project... been looking for something like that (actually wanting to
build something like this)

~~~
dwlodarczyk13
I was thinking about this for looooong time - just now it happened that I feel
fine to do this when I know what code style to avoid, how to manage project
and so on.

We learn all the time so when I write new modules I feel like - damn I could
do this also the same way in previous module.

------
slang800
That's an unfortunate acronym.

